# New to photography. Made a Facebook page. :)



## Vinskie (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey guys I recently got a camera for my birthday and I decided to make a Facebook page! What do you guys think?  can you like and share? If you want. And leave comments to help me improve on the photos. Thank you  

www.facebook.com/vindolla


----------



## ronlane (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome to the site.  It's a facebook page. Hang out here, reading and learning and have fun with it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 22, 2014)

Vinskie said:


> And leave comments to help me improve on the photos.



If our members go to your page, then only you see the comments.
The mission of this site is to build a learning community where we all can profit from seeing pictures and reading comments.

My suggestion is that you pick your one or two best pictures and post them here for comments.
Look at other people's work and learn from what is being shown and said.

Lew


----------



## Braineack (Jan 22, 2014)

Having that facebook page is negating to your improvement as a photographer. Unless all you really want is your close friends telling you that you're awesome. If that's the case -- then it's perfect -- looks great, keep it up!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 22, 2014)

Vinnie,

You should probably know that most people here, whether they are new at it or experienced, are serious about photography.
You will not get the same responses from us as from your family or friends.
This is not primarily a social medium but a place for photography.

I would suggest you read a good many of the posts - especially in the beginners forum.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad to see not much has changed since I've been gone... 

:addpics:


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Glad to see not much has changed since I've been gone...
> 
> :addpics:



Exactly...he has a cute girlfriend....


----------

